# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  प्राचीन यूनानी विधि से घटायें वजन

## Krishna

वजन कम करने और सेहतमंद रहने के लिए हम कितने प्रयास करते हैं। लेकिन अधिकतर प्राचीन आहार-योजनायें हमें वजन कम करने में मदद करती हैं। मारिया लोई और सारहा टोलैंड ने अपनी हालिया किताब 'द ग्रीक डायट' में इस पुरानी आहार-योजना को आधुनिक विज्ञान की कसौटी पर कसकर देखा है। और बताया है कि क्*यों आज भी यह आहार योजना प्रासंगिक है।

----------


## Krishna

*ऑलिव ऑयल: इसकी गंध भी वजन कम करने में है मददगार :*

----------


## Krishna

ऑलिव ऑयल में किसी भी सामान्*य आहार के मुकाबले अधिक मोनोसेचुरेटेड फैट होता है। शोधों में साबित हुआ है कि संतृप्*त वसा के स्*थान पर ऑलिव ऑयल का इस्*तेमाल करने से आपका शरीर आराम के समय भी अधिक ऊर्जा खर्च करने लगता है। इसका अर्थ यह है कि बैठे हुये या सोते हुए भी आपको अधिक कैलोरी खर्च करते हैं। एक जर्मन शोध के मुताबिक ऑलिव ऑयल की गंध से ही आपको पेट भरा होने का अहसास होता है। और नतीजतन आप कम कैलोरी का सेवन करते हैं। जिन प्रतिभागियों के दही में ऑलिव ऑयल सी घास की सी खुशबू थी उन्*होंने कम कैलोरी का उपभोग किया और साथ ही उनका रक्*त शर्करा का स्*तर भी, केनोला ऑयल मिले हुए दही का सेवन करने वालों की अपेक्षा सामान्*य रहा।

----------


## Krishna

...........................

----------


## Krishna

*ग्रीक योगार्ट: वसा कम करने के लिए सही बैक्*टीरिया*

----------


## Krishna

ग्रीक योगार्ट आपकी भूख को कम करती है और साथ ही आपको पेट भरा होने का अहसास दिलाती है। इतना ही नहीं इसका सेवन करने से आपके शरीर में रक्*त शर्करा का स्*तर सामान्*य रहता है और आप बेकार की चीजें खाने से बचते हैं। ग्रीक योगार्ट के गुणों के कारण ही आप अतिरिक्*त भोजन का सेवन करने से भी बचते हैं। ग्रीक योगार्ट में किसी भी अन्*य 'रेडी टू ईट' आहार की अपेक्षा प्रति औंस अधिक प्रोटीन होता है। कार्बोहाइड्रेट की अपेक्षा प्रोटीन का सेवन करने से आपके शरीर का मेटाबॉलिज्*म और हाजमा बेहतर रहता है। दही में प्रोटाबॉयोटिक्*स तो होते ही हैं, जो आपकी पाचन क्रिया को बेहतर काम करने में मदद करते हैं साथ ही साथ यह आपके शरीर को फैट बर्निंग जोन में रखने में भी मदद करते हैं। शोध में साबित हुआ है कि अगर आपके शरीर में सही बैक्*टीरिया न हों तो भले ही आप कितना ही आहार और व्*यायाम का खयाल रख लें, वजन कम करने में आपको ज्*यादा कड़ी मेहनत करने की जरूरत होगी।

----------


## Krishna

*सीफूड: मेटाबॉलिज्*म बेहतर बनाये और वजन घटाये*

आपको यह जानकर हैरानी होगी कि अमेरिका में करीब 90 फीसदी लोगों को पर्याप्*त मात्रा में ओमेगा-3 फैटी एसिड नहीं मिलता। ओमेगा फैटी-3 मेटाबॉलिज्*म, रक्*त शर्करा और संवेदनशीलता के लिए बेहतर होता है। इसके साथ ही यह शरीर की वजन कम करने की क्षमता में भी इजाफा करता है। ट्यूना जैसी फैटी फिश में लीनर यानी पतली फिश के मुकाबले अधिक ओमेगा-3 होता है। लेकिन समुद्री भोजन में किसी अन्*य आहार की अपेक्षा अधिक ईपीए/डीएचए ओमेगा-3 फैटी एसिड होते हैं। युनिवर्सिटी ऑफ वेस्*टर्न ओंटेरियो के शोध के मुताबिक सप्*ताह में दो बार मछली का सेवन करने से आपका मेटाबॉलिज्*म रोजाना 400 कैलोरी अधिक खर्च करने लगता है। इसके साथ ही इससे पेट के नीचे चर्बी भी जमा नहीं होती।

----------

